# 1937 Colson Vogue Registry



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2022)

I'd like to gather all known 1937 Colson Vogues here for Cabe records. If you would like to post your serial number, great. If not, pics & getting a count is what's really important.

I'd like to add, that partial bikes, frames, etc are fine to post as well.

I'll post pics of bikes I have found here on the Cabe & the interwebs. If the bike is yours, please feel free to update with pics of your own.

Thanks for your participation!






Vogue now mine, found on the Washington area CL by Gary Johnson @SKIDKINGSVBC




Previously owned by Scott M @sm2501 , is now ridden,not hidden in the San Diego area last time I knew.








Recently sold here to an unknown buyer




Not sure where I found this pic.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2022)

I believe @mynameislegion has a standard size frame Vogue. Missing a few key parts, but mostly there.

@bentwoody66 found an incomplete & housepainted Vogue a number of years back.

Please feel free to post pics


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2022)

Pics of Kenny's@bentwoody66 frame.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 27, 2022)

Here's mine. Came from Jerry Berg some years back.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2022)

sm2501 said:


> Here's mine. Came from Jerry Berg some years back.
> 
> View attachment 1557996



There it is! Ted & I were just talking about this bike but he couldn't find his pics. Thank you Scott!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2022)

Sex change Vogue found by @jd56  a number of years ago on his local CL.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jan 27, 2022)

Was a Vogue strictly a girls frame bike?

I’m new to this.

Ted


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2022)

FICHT 150 said:


> Was a Vogue strictly a girls frame bike?
> 
> I’m new to this.
> 
> Ted



Yes. The men's version was the Imperial. Both top-of-the-line models for 1937.


----------



## BicycleBill (Jan 28, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd like to gather all known 1937 Colson Vogues here for Cabe records. If you would like to post your serial number, great. If not, pics & getting a count is what's really important.
> 
> I'd like to add, that partial bikes, frames, etc are fine to post as well.
> 
> ...



My old Vogue, sold it years ago. No serial # recorded and I don't know who currently owns it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 28, 2022)

BicycleBill said:


> My old Vogue, sold it years ago. No serial # recorded and I don't know who currently owns it.



Which one are you referring to?


----------



## BicycleBill (Jan 28, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Which one are you referring to?



the one photographed in front of the white sheet


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 28, 2022)

Here is the pic I saw back in 2013 of the Vogue on Craigslist ad..1st pic is when I brought it home , second pic  is the craigslist ad pic. Ford Mike is the proud owner now  ....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 28, 2022)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Here is the pic I saw back in 2013 of the Vogue on Craigslist ad..1st pic is when I brought it home , second pic  is the craigslist ad pic. Ford Mike is the proud owner now  ....
> 
> View attachment 1558999
> 
> View attachment 1559000



She cleaned up great Bud! She's being stashed at an undisclosed location until her SoCal unveiling at next weekend's Cyclone Coasters "Ride a Lady/Bring a Lady Ride" where she'll be presented to my girl as her VDay gift 🥰


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2022)

BicycleBill said:


> the one photographed in front of the white sheet



That's one of the nicest originals I've seen. What a beauty😍


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 1, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> She cleaned up great Bud! She's being stashed at an undisclosed location until her SoCal unveiling at next weekend's Cyclone Coasters "Ride a Lady/Bring a Lady Ride" where she'll be presented to my girl as her VDay gift 🥰



I saw her at the “undisclosed location” Mike. She’s a beauty !
I now have no recollection of where that was . . .


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2022)

BicycleBill said:


> My old Vogue, sold it years ago. No serial # recorded and I don't know who currently owns it.



Do you remember how it was badged? I think every one I've seen was badged VOGUE. I just noticed the catalog pic shows it badged COLSON.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm starting to see more of these equipped with standard steel(brass?) Delta Hornlites, as pictured in the catalog. Same with the Imperial's. At first I figured the original aluminum Delta torpedo Hornlite had been lost or badly damaged., then swapped out. Now I'm starting to think it was a running change in '37. I really wish I had all the serial numbers so that I could test my hunch. I'll check mine this weekend.


This lil clue is what sparked this theory....

The patent for said torpedo Hornlite. Submitted well into the 1937 model year. Hmmm....🤔  🧐








Thanks to @cds2323 for sharing it with us.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 1, 2022)

That patent diagram is way cool!


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 2, 2022)

Very unique nice !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 2, 2022)

Some detail images of the horn light.  Did these originally come with a decal on the top?
Photo credit: the king of duralumin @ratrodz


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Some detail images of the horn light.  Did these originally come with a decal on the top?
> Photo credit: the king of duralumin @ratrodz
> 
> View attachment 1562409
> ...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2022)

Any more of these ladies hiding in someone's collection?


----------



## Pedals Past (Oct 24, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes. The men's version was the Imperial. Both top-of-the-line models for 1937.
> View attachment 1558102



My 37 Imperial haf a build card inside head tube i made a few copies of it the bike went to Sam Dickenson Scott bought most of my compiled literature as well as Don Vaughns there maybe copies of it with that stuff…… the Vogue was pretty rare in those days i had only seen two for many years suddenly they began appearing. I know there were tankless versions.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2022)

Pedals Past said:


> My 37 Imperial haf a build card inside head tube i made a few copies of it the bike went to Sam Dickenson Scott bought most of my compiled literature as well as Don Vaughns there maybe copies of it with that stuff…… the Vogue was pretty rare in those days i had only seen two for many years suddenly they began appearing. I know there were tankless versions.



Might you have any pics saved of that Imperial? I'd love to add it to the registry.


----------



## Pedals Past (Oct 24, 2022)

was before telephone photos hard copies maybe somewhere i should give you that whole collection of hard copy photos. i didnt get to meet u at jafco Ted always talks of you ….. (my brother from our mad unknown mother where we inherited our short sense of patience) going to try and come nov 2 would like to bring my 32’ display trailer down but space is tight dont have much to sell anymore


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2022)

Pedals Past said:


> was before telephone photos hard copies maybe somewhere i should give you that whole collection i didnt get to meet u at jafco going to try and come nov 2 would like to bring my 32’ display trailer down but space is tight dont have much to sell anymore



Actually, we did meet. We looked through your assortment of dropstand bolts for several minutes. I didn't know it was you I was talking to until afterwards. Good to finally meet you.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 24, 2022)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Here is the pic I saw back in 2013 of the Vogue on Craigslist ad..1st pic is when I brought it home , second pic  is the craigslist ad pic. Ford Mike is the proud owner now  ....
> 
> View attachment 1558999
> 
> View attachment 1559000



And you got the rest of the mouse from me. That was a score, that headlight is way rare, which I had with the matching model Imperial of the Vogue years back.


----------

